# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Về thăm làng Vác - Các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Chẳng biết thú chơi chim ở Hà Nội có từ bao giờ, bắt nguồn từ đâu nhưng cứ nói đến lồng chim, người ta lại nhắc đến làng Vác, nay thuộc thôn Canh Hoạch, xã Dân Hòa, huyện Thanh Oai, ngoại thành Hà Nội.

Thời nay vẫn còn những câu ca dao ca tụng tiếng thơm của làng nghề này:

_“Ai về làng Vác nhắn nhờ
 Mua lồng Canh Hoạch, đồ thờ Võ Lăng”
_


Một cửa hàng lồng chim ở phố Vác - Ảnh: Tiến Thành
Đến ngã tư Vác, chúng tôi mới biết nghề làm lồng chim ở đây nhộn nhịp đến thế nào!

Những đống tre, trúc xếp đầy trong những kho hàng dọc hai bên đường đi, cửa hàng cửa hiệu ăm ắp các loại lồng chim đủ kích cỡ. Đường làng ngõ xóm im ắng, nhưng liếc mắt nhìn qua bất cứ nhà nào cũng thấy ngay cảnh đại gia đình đang say sưa cưa kéo, đục khắc, đan lồng chim. Tất cả như bị cuốn theo từng lát đan, từng nét chạm khắc kỳ công, tinh xảo trên những chiếc lồng to nhỏ.

Người làng Vác bảo xóm Nhà Thờ nổi tiếng làm lồng chim đẹp nhất. Ở đây, các hộ gia đình có thể làm được những loại lồng với đủ hình dáng và kích cỡ khác nhau như lồng tròn, lồng vuông, lồng lục lăng, lồng hình nhà rông, lồng hình mái chùa… tùy theo yêu cầu của khách. Lồng làm đến đâu bán hết đến đó, thu hút các mối hàng từ Bắc đến Nam, thậm chí còn xuất khẩu đi Nhật Bản, Đài Loan, Hàn Quốc…

Bởi vậy ở xóm Nhà Thờ từ trẻ đến già đều có việc, trẻ con lên 6 tuổi đã biết đan lồng, các cụ già quanh năm suốt tháng ngồi tỉ mẩn vót những cây lồng như một thú vui tao nhã.  


Ở xóm Nhà Thờ, có duy nhất gia đình anh Thơm,
chị Thùy làm công việc chạm khắc đáy lồng - Ảnh: Tiến Thành


Những họa tiết ở cửa lồng chim đựợc chạm khắc tinh xảo - Ảnh: Tiến Thành
Anh Tô Văn Sức, một người ở xóm Nhà Thờ đã có nhiều năm làm lồng chim, tâm sự để làm ra một chiếc lồng rất phức tạp, người thợ phải trải qua nhiều công đoạn: chọn loại tre, trúc tốt ở tận vùng núi Hòa Bình, Cao Bằng mang về pha thành từng thanh, đem luộc. Sau đó mới chẻ, nắn vòng để tạo dáng lồng rồi vót nan, vẽ và đục hoa văn lên chân lồng. Rồi đem ghép lồng, mài thật nhẵn và quét dầu bóng...

Đặc biệt, nếu làm lồng chim cao cấp phải cần những thợ tay nghề cao, chạm trổ các họa tiết hoa lá cỏ cây, hoặc long, ly, quy, phượng vào gánh chim của lồng.

Do nhu cầu thị trường, nghề làm lồng chim ở làng Vác mới phục hồi và phát triển mạnh vài năm trở lại đây, mang lại cuộc sống no đủ hơn cho người dân.

“Ở Vác bây giờ đường sá, nhà cửa đã khang trang hơn, không có hiện tượng thanh niên làng lêu lổng, chơi bời, nghiện ngập” - anh Sức tâm sự với chúng tôi trước lúc chia tay.



Em Tô Thị Mai, 16 tuổi, cho biết em biết đan lồng từ khi học lớp 7 - Ảnh: Tiến Thành


Trước hiên nhà ở làng Vác luôn xếp đầy lồng chim - Ảnh: Tiến Thành

Theo: Tiến Thành - Bích Phương / tuoitre.vn
Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## h20love

nhiều ng đam mê nuôi chim nhá

----------


## khanhszin

mấy cái lồng đẹp quá

----------


## anhduc83

Lần nào về quê Vợ chả qua Vác.. Giờ mới biết Vác có làng nghề làm lồng chim

----------

